# MSMA 6 Plus vs MSM60



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

I am located is South East Ga. and have a small 10 ac field of Russel Bermuda. I have used MSM 60 for weed control in my field with good results. Now I see a lot of recommendations for MSMA. Can someone explain the differences between the two and benefits or drawbacks. Is there a big cost diff?

Thanks for all info.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

MSM is metsulfuron. Good broadleaf herbicide and will also kill Bahia.
MSMA is a totally different herbicide that is not labeled for use in pasture and hayfields, although some folks still use it for grass control.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Like weedman said, two totally different chemicals.....
But I'm wondering....what grass are you trying to control with MSMA? The "problem" (although it never showed us a problem) was synthetic arsenic. Around waterways particular it was a "problem" but I digress, sod folks use it, golf courses use it, but hay was taken off the label years ago. I still use it to spot treat areas....most all grasses and weeds can be control with selectives nowadays....30 yrs ago it (MSMA) was as good as it got.....
Welcome to Haytalk Jsborn....


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

What weeds are you targeting, jsborn?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

MSMA is arsenic based, which is why they took it off the market for homeowners, playgrounds Etc. It was sold as a lawn crabgrass control. I was told you can still use it on hay ground as long as it lays out a full year. Pretty nasty stuff if it is used wrong.


----------



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

TJ Hendren said:


> MSMA is arsenic based, which is why they took it off the market for homeowners, playgrounds Etc. It was sold as a lawn crabgrass control. I was told you can still use it on hay ground as long as it lays out a full year. Pretty nasty stuff if it is used wrong.


Thanks to all of you for your responses. As to what weeds I am trying to control the answer is not scientific it is not being flippant but I would like to get rid of anything that is not Russel Bermuda.

I have had fairly good results from MSM 60 so I guess I will continue to use that for now. At least until i get things down to maybe one or two weeds that it won't cover . as of right now I am having more trouble battling Army Worms and BSM so as with all my projects if it isn't one thing it's a dozen.

Thanks again for the Info.


----------

